# Other Pets > Horses >  Took new pictures of the girls, we're back up to four

## SlitherinSisters

I was out working with the filly, but the wind had her really riled up. She kept trying to take off on me about every 5 steps  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I rode her for an hour then called it quits. The pictures are with my phone so the quality isn't great. 

After the ride relaxing (yes that fence is junk, we had to keep a mare in that section for a few weeks and she literally ran through the barbwire 3 times!! She was nuts)


And talking me into feeding them the grass on the other side of the fence (mom and daughter-the filly is the buckskin on the right) 


She is so beautiful with her summer coat on!!! She's 2 years old (the black horse in the back is our ex reining champ who had a terrible accident in tinsel wire, a $10,000 horse we got for free  :Sad:  We got her back because the person we gave her to "got tired of her"  :Mad: 




And my lovely old Bonnet. She's 22 years old, but has more get up and go than the filly! 



In this picture you can see where she fractured her skull. I usually don't post pictures of her bad side, but eh. Hopefully no one gets grossed out. I could post the pictures of the day I found her with her eye/face hanging off  :Puke: 


We don't have any idea how it happened. She was at a friend's place who was helping me work with her. It was the nicest fence in the world, but if you know horses, you know they could hurt themselves with a cotton ball  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  She's missing the bone over her eye, and the middle of her skull between her eyes and up a little bit was fractured as well. Her nose bleed the entire first week after the accident/first surgery, then spent 4 months healing, 5 on-the-farm surgeries, and at the end she had an in-house surgery and spent two nights in a horse hospital two hours from our farm. It was a crazy ordeal, and the surgeon only charged us $250, later I found out it was because he thought she would die and didn't want to leave us with a huge bill. He also said he didn't want to tell us because we wouldn't try as hard to keep her alive. It was crazy, but here she is almost 6 years later  :Good Job:  She is blind in that eye, it was a beautiful sky blue colored eye. I still ride her like any other horse and even barrel race with her in local shows.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Those are some gorgeous horses!  :Very Happy:

----------

SlitherinSisters (05-07-2010)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Those are some gorgeous horses!


Thank you very much! I think they are gorgeous  :Razz:

----------


## CeLLLLL

wow nice .. no way I could have the space and money to own horses here in NY .. but very cool

----------

SlitherinSisters (05-11-2010)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> wow nice .. no way I could have the space and money to own horses here in NY .. but very cool


Thank you! I could imagine land in NY would be ridiculously expensive! Here in Iowa there's a lot to spare!  :Razz:

----------


## Rblangel

They are like bps you cant stop with one.lol You have beautiful horses. I love the Paint she is very pretty and doesnt look her age in the pictures at all.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> They are like bps you cant stop with one.lol You have beautiful horses. I love the Paint she is very pretty and doesnt look her age in the pictures at all.


Yes they are! At one point we had 6 mares!!! That was a little crazy! They are on 16 acres so we had the room, but there are only three of us who ride/work with them, and it's mostly just me. Four is a little more reasonable, all are rideable, but the black one, Holly, is lame and can't be rode much. 

Thank you very much, and I always hear that about Bonnet! She does look really good for her age when compared to other horses. Some people have troubles keeping weight on 15 year old horses, but I've never had an issue with her. She never gets fat and she's never been skinny. When I got her she was 200 pounds underweight, but that's a whole other story. She does have a pretty swayed back because she was brood mare and was bred like crazy before I got her. She really misses having babies, but I wasn't about to keep putting her through that. She is a wonderful nanny to our fillies though!

----------


## ed4281

Love the paint :Smile:

----------

